# Massy 135 steering



## Oil rag (Sep 14, 2020)

Massy Ferguson 135 with power assisted steering what envolved to remove back to manual steering thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Oil rag, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

You will regret going to manual steering after having power assist steering on your tractor. What is wrong with your power steering??


----------



## Oil rag (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi too many leaks it’s power assisted do you have to change whole steering box or just the top shaft ? It’s bolted in side of it cheers


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

At Massey Ferguson prices for steering shaft & column and probably other parts, if you can get them, you might as well buy a new aftermarket steering box. The best price I've seen was on ebay for about $350.


----------



## Oil rag (Sep 14, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> At Massey Ferguson prices for steering shaft & column and probably other parts, if you can get them, you might as well buy a new aftermarket steering box. The best price I've seen was on ebay for about $350.[Thanks /QUOTE]


----------



## Oil rag (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks just wondered if I only need top part of shaft and colum


----------

